# Monster at pike island



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

My buddy caught this monster musky at pike island last night!!! I have never seen a musky caught out of the river in the 20 years i have fished it!! Wow what a tank good job Tony!!!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice catch............hope you released it!!!!


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice.
I've wondered why there aren't more when you look at all the Ohio tribs that have muskies


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

sure that fish wasnt released , looks like he is holding it indoors .. nice ski ' bout 46-48 inches ... fish looks old . muskies are showing in the river more often it seems


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice fish man!!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Caught a muskie from the river on a black rooster tail while bass fishing about 15 yrs ago he was just legal size. Put him back.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, that's twice now. Been fishing the river for bout 12 yrs and never seen a muskie caught and about 6 weeks ago, I believe I had latched onto one (felt like a darned log....cept it kept movin along the bottom and then my line was "bit off")....than we pulled in 2 or 3 saugers 11-12" with "teeth marks" on their side and sure enough, about 20 min later a guy only 30' away caught one about 38-40"! Good to hear and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great fish.......


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably just a bad angle/picture but the fish seems to be skinny for its length. Might be at the end of its life span so its good that it was taken instead of ending up turtle food. Nice catch!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably just a bad angle/picture but the fish seems to be skinny for its length. Might be at the end of its life span so its good that it was taken instead of ending up turtle food. Nice catch!


I caught a 42" in 2002 out of the river that died while trying to release it. Caught it on a spinning rod, 8lb line and a shakey head. (Long fight to say the least) since it was dead i decided to mount it. Taxidermist had to buy a 36" form and cut it in half to add length because the skin wouldn't stretch around the 42" form. We have caught several over the years from the river, mostly early spring, and they've all been really skinny compared to lake fish. We just chalk it up to the constant fight against the current.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Probably just a bad angle/picture but the fish seems to be skinny for its length. Might be at the end of its life span so its good that it was taken instead of ending up turtle food. Nice catch!


..i thought that too.. usually in fall and winter..musky are noticeably "fat"


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I seen one caught out of willow island pool out of a creekmouth last year that went around 42 to 44 inchs around this time of year.I think they hold in the deep creek mouths during the cold months.Nice musky


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Great catch! Seen a tiger muskie caught at pike island when I was a teenager, about 15 years ago.


----------



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

lil goose said:


> My buddy caught this monster musky at pike island last night!!! I have never seen a musky caught out of the river in the 20 years i have fished it!! Wow what a tank good job Tony!!!



Lil goose I believe I met you down pike island a year or two ago. I grew up there and the only muskie I have ever seen at that dam was a head on a pole when I was very young and at the time didn't know what it was. Really didn't think they were in those parts, good to see they are.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish! Hope there's more where that came from. I know a few Ohio lakes are cranking them out. They are ending up in the rivers and reproducing. We caught a baby last year on the lower scioto. At first I thought pickeral, but when I laid my eyes on it, I identified it as a muskie!


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

My son caught a small muskie during an Ohio River bass tournament on a worm shakey head combo.


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

20 years ago or so In-fisherman had a segment on Muskie fishing in the upper Ohio.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I caught a 40 inch muskie about 35 years ago. It was at the "backwaters" just north of the New Cumberland. Wish I would have had a camera back then.......I threw it back in for someone else to catch.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!! From the looks of things there must be a few muskies here and there in the river.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree...wholeheartedly!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

NICE CATCH!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

There is a bunch of em in the greenup pool. We catch a couple every year bass fishin, but I met a guy at the ramp that showed me pics of a bunch he had caught this past year. Throw some big bait, if you can stand to fish for the "fish of a million casts", atleast thats what I have heard people call them, and you may be surprised.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rivarat said:


> NICE CATCH!!!!
> 
> 
> HEY Jeff,,,, Wassup? You Been out? #10 or #11 closed?
> ...


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

That's Awesome!! was it caught fishing for Walleye?


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice muskie !! We have seen a few fishing up in Big Wheeling Creek in early spring. Caught a couple 16 to 20 inchers but couldn't land the bigger ones. I am a light line 6# test, spinning reel type of fisherman.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry dudes,.I didn't release it! I'm getting it mounted and it will look awesome in my game room! It was the first muskie I ever caught anywhere,.but I don't fish for them and yes it was caught fishn for walleye and sauger. Got it on a 4 inch emerald shiner power bait fluke tipped with a crappie minnow! I had 8lb. mono and if water wasn't for the cold water and or my buddy zack didn't have his wadders,.I would have never landed it! One about same size was caught 2 weeks before this one,.then another about a week later and then I was with my buddy Dan and he got one 26 inches. Seems like when they are there,.nothing else is! That was a bad pic and I will have to send lil goose a couple others. It was about 40 inches and bout 17 1/2 lbs. I have no idea what they should weigh,.but I kinda thought it was fat. I do know it was pretty slimy and stunk pretty bad too! I'll let the next one go,.unless it's bigger!! HaHa! Can't seem to buy a walleye bite at the pike this year but this was definately way cool! I'm thinking the eyes may be in trouble because the ones I do see caught are all big and there are a few greedy fisherman that seem not to care and keep on taking them! But,.it is their right I guess until ODNR gets off their butt and does something about it! I'd like to see Ohio change to WV rules! Maybe that would help out big time! Definately not like it was a few years ago!!!


----------

